# LEDs to replace Flurescent



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I want to replace 3 light fittings which all have 2x8w flurescent tubes. Any suggestions for where to get 12v Led replacements?

Caulkhead


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I brought a couple of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170961307272?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
And they work a treat, very simple to replace


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

I used strips of LEDs sold for daytime running light(drl's) from eBay. Cost me £4 for a pair. I stripped out the circuit board and bonded them inside the cases with a hot glue gun. Works a treat and cheap too :wink:
These are similar ones on eBay now but I bought white LEDs item number 121159687036.


----------

